# Help



## ODOG58 (Dec 7, 2014)

I live in mass and i came here because mountain lions live there i caught one on my trail cam and im having trouble seeing what it is



Moderator removed links to gyazo.com


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Very bad pictures.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Looks like a chupacabra to me.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Must have been the wiley spammer gigantis.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The links were to a site that is known, sometimes, to spread a nasty virus. I'm not taking any chances.

The hacker puts up a post with a video, a cougar in this case. The cougar is barely visible, like there's something wrong with the video. You hit the link provided by the OP below the video picture and it takes you to the download of the video's application. Curiosity has the best of you and you're really interested to find out if the poor quality video is of a real mountain lion or a housecat so you hit the link and then download the video application and BOOM, you get a virus that Norton or McAfee can't stop.

see: gyazo.com virus norton

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for taking care of us Goob !8)


----------

